# dwarf caiman



## rickwd (Oct 23, 2010)

so you need a dwa licence to own a dwarf caiman ?
im very intrested in getting one


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes you do need a DWA to own a dwarf caiman. They are definately not an animal for an inexperienced keeper so lots of research should be done!


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

there very snappy, as u would expect from a croc, ive got 1.

looking to buy another one in december when i go over to the hamm show.

yea you do need a dwa. but if you do your research you can get a dwa, set up, caiman and dwa for around £3000.

which isnt cheap. but they do need quiet abit of room.

DWARF CAIMANS HAVE LITTLE MAN SYNDROME! i would 100% rather go up against a 7ft spec caiman than a 5 foot dwarf! there evil


----------



## rickwd (Oct 23, 2010)

Jibber said:


> there very snappy, as u would expect from a croc, ive got 1.
> 
> looking to buy another one in december when i go over to the hamm show.
> 
> ...


okay thanks for your replie i will be doing hell of alot of reserch into them over the next few months, im not in to venomus snakes, but a croc is just as cool to me


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

rickwd said:


> okay thanks for your replie i will be doing hell of alot of reserch into them over the next few months, im not in to venomus snakes, but a croc is just as cool to me


Let us no how you get on if you apply for a dwa with Blackpool council . Iv been thinking about crocs alot lately especially seeing the one in our local shop every time i go in . love snakes but wouldn't entertain a hot one would be too risky for me . 

I take it would be harder to get a dwa for a venomous snake rather than a dwarf caiman


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Jibber said:


> there very snappy, as u would expect from a croc, ive got 1.
> 
> looking to buy another one in december when i go over to the hamm show.
> 
> ...


I dont think they sell crocodilians at Hamm any more mate, if you want one i'd suggest pre ordering one and getting the guy to meet you at Hamm. :2thumb:


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> I dont think they sell crocodilians at Hamm any more mate, if you want one i'd suggest pre ordering one and getting the guy to meet you at Hamm. :2thumb:


arh really? i heard there were alot there in 2010. was told there was thousands of DWA stuff there.

Yea i need to find out deallers that are going there, problems is its all in german 

never been to hamm this is my first trip. work out a 2000 mile drive for me there and back!


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Jibber said:


> arh really? i heard there were alot there in 2010. was told there was thousands of DWA stuff there.
> 
> Yea i need to find out deallers that are going there, problems is its all in german
> 
> never been to hamm this is my first trip. work out a 2000 mile drive for me there and back!


Just been to Hamm in September and there were none there, at least none on display.

Just as easy and probably as cheap finding one over here.

Jon


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

:2thumb:
_We hope to have both _
_Cuvier's [*Paleosuchus palpebrosus*] _
_and _
_Schneider's [*Paleosuchus trigonatus*] _
_included with an import of Amazon Basin snakes in about 4 weeks time. _
_Estimated cost £300.00 each._

_PM if interested and I'll let you know when they arrive ..._


----------

